# Site General > Pet Related Laws & Legislation >  Ball pythons banned in New York City.

## M-Hogan

Hi I recently moved into the city for school and I was looking to get a ball python,
but when I went into my local pet shop and ask about them I learn that they are illegal to own in the city,
along with a bunch of other reptiles including monitors and boas.

I was wondering if there was any way for me to make a petition to appeal the ban or if somebody would be willing to help me go about doing this, that would be super helpful!

also I would like to just get a gauge on how many people on here would be willing to sign such a petition. 
So even if you don't know how I could go about making a petition it would be cool if you just left a comment saying weather or not you are behind the idea.

thank you,
Mike Hogan.

----------

_se7en_ (02-20-2016)

----------


## Bluebonnet Herp

NYC is pretty screwed as far as exotic pets goes, especially since the lawmakers there are pretty tight with the animal rights movement. It would be pretty monumental if you could change the ban honestly. I think they also ban even ferrets and gerbils. Pretty much nothing that isn't banned.
On a different note, I'm not condoning law breaking by saying this, but the ban is essentially never enforced anyway. I've heard of people asking the cops and they didn't even know about it, and there is most certainly many people in NYC who illegally keep banned pets and may or may not even be aware of it. I'd question even having a law on the books if they're not going to enforce it, especially if, logically speaking, there was no good reason to have the law anyway.
You could shoot an email to USARK for assistance if you really are serious about taking on this ban. You'll need more than a petition though.

----------

M-Hogan (08-06-2015),_se7en_ (02-20-2016)

----------


## M-Hogan

Hey, thanks for the reply I just sent an email to USARK asking if there was anything we can do about it, I will post an update when I get a reply hopefully we can get the ball rolling (no pun intended) on getting rid of this ban.
Also yea I'm sure there are many people that own illegal animals especially since you can buy ball pythons ferrets and pretty much anything else in New Jersey which is about 20 minutes from Manhattan. 

Thanks again,
Mike Hogan.

----------


## Reinz

Welcome to the forum M-Hogan.

Sounds like USARK is the best place to start.

There are a few folks here from NYC.  Maybe they will give their views. 


Constrictors are banned in my city too.  But I can't find it in writing anywhere.  I don't want to phone anyone and raise any awareness.

But the three pet shops in town, including Petco and Petsmart, are not allowed to sell constrictors.

I'm just playing ignorant and keeping quiet.  No one knows that I have snakes.

----------

_JMinILM_ (08-06-2015),_se7en_ (02-20-2016)

----------


## midgard

Seriously why are ball pythons even illegal? It doesn't make sense. If they escape they will not survive winter and be an invasive species.  And they are not dangerous. I don't live in the city but my brother does.

----------


## midgard

Even hedgehogs. And yes ferrets are also banned.

----------


## Jabberwocky Dragons

> Seriously why are ball pythons even illegal? It doesn't make sense. If they escape they will not survive winter and be an invasive species.  And they are not dangerous. I don't live in the city but my brother does.


Danger is a relative concept. What you see in NYC is the inevitable result of the march towards permits, registrations, and outright bans of "dangerous" animals. Many people consider them dangerous and most people couldn't care less to be enlightened...easier to just ban all.

----------


## Karnage Reptiles

Just doing a little research on it , and I found out that they are illegal in the 5 boroughs. Kinda glad I waited till I moved out of NY to get into snakes.

Karnage Royals
1.0 Yellow Belly
0.1 Bumble Bee
1.0 Het Albino  
0.1 Het Pied

----------

_Albert Clark_ (08-08-2016)

----------


## midgard

They are illegal but yes definitely in pet shops. So I don't think they enforce the law or at least not often.

----------


## Solarsoldier001

That's crazy.  I mean ferrets? Hedgehogs?  Are these people against all animal?  Seriously birds, cats and dogs only?! No variety.  I can't believe it.  I just never thought I'd hear that a place as populated as NY wouldn't want to have an opinion on what kind of animals they would be able to have.  This is depressing to me.  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## BumbleB

Yes they are illegal in the five boroughs. Not promoting breaking the law either but i personally know people with big collections that live in the city with no issues. Its definitely not enforced I just wouldnt go running around my block with a huge snake on my shoulders

----------


## Albert Clark

I live in N.Y.C. (unfortunately) and was under the notion that the law specified snakes having a length of 5 feet or more as being banned? That would include the "giant" snakes and all venomous species." Giant" being Burmese, reticulated , and anacondas. Yes , its really unfortunate bc there are so many irresponsible herp owners here in N.Y.C. as evidenced by the recent and historical cases of releasing unwanted herps in the sewers and rivers and subways in this already filthy, smelly city. The best we can do is fund USARK and make a proposal to them to assist us responsible keepers to try and change the laws here. Also, join the Long Island Herpetological Society of New York. Obtain certificates of authority and licenses from the Dept. of Agriculture and become  vendors at all these Repticons and Expos to have proof of our professionalism. Mostly all Herpetological societies are affiliated with teaching universities and schools of veterinary medicine which will help our call for new legislation. Stay in peace and not pieces.    :Salute: The Long Island Herp. Society is affiliated with the Farmingdale University of New York.

----------

_Reinz_ (08-08-2015)

----------


## Bluebonnet Herp

> Yes they are illegal in the five boroughs. Not promoting breaking the law either but i personally know people with big collections that live in the city with no issues. Its definitely not enforced I just wouldnt go running around my block with a huge snake on my shoulders


Pretty sure people have walked around with their big snakes and they never got in trouble. I'm not condoning it, but people get away with it quite often by the looks of it.




> I live in N.Y.C. (unfortunately) and was under the notion that the law specified snakes having a length of 5 feet or more as being banned? That would include the "giant" snakes and all venomous species." Giant" being Burmese, reticulated , and anacondas. Yes , its really unfortunate bc there are so many irresponsible herp owners here in N.Y.C. as evidenced by the recent and historical cases of releasing unwanted herps in the sewers and rivers and subways in this already filthy, smelly city. The best we can do is fund USARK and make a proposal to them to assist us responsible keepers to try and change the laws here. Also, join the Long Island Herpetological Society of New York. Obtain certificates of authority and licenses from the Dept. of Agriculture and become  vendors at all these Repticons and Expos to have proof of our professionalism. Mostly all Herpetological societies are affiliated with teaching universities and schools of veterinary medicine which will help our call for new legislation. Stay in peace and not pieces.   The Long Island Herp. Society is affiliated with the Farmingdale University of New York.


I think all boids are banned regardless, actually.

----------


## Bluebonnet Herp

> That's crazy.  I mean ferrets? Hedgehogs?  Are these people against all animal?  Seriously birds, cats and dogs only?! No variety.  I can't believe it.  I just never thought I'd hear that a place as populated as NY wouldn't want to have an opinion on what kind of animals they would be able to have.  This is depressing to me.


That's typically what happens when animal rights activists gain full control of a governmental body. NYC is very, very left-winged.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (08-08-2016)

----------


## SnakeCharm

We recently just moved from San Diego to New York along with our one BP. I didn't even think BPs are banned in the city! Needless to say, we're keeping our BP a secret from our landlord. Oh well, guess we'll be having an "illegal resident" in our home for the next 3 years lol. 

Please update us on what USARK has to say about this ban! I'll definitely support it and would gladly be a part of the cause  :Smile: ! In the mean time, I guess we'll have to travel all the way to New Jersey for the annual vet visit...sheesh.

----------


## M-Hogan

So it's been a good 7 months since I posted. I've sent an email every month asking usark for there opinion/help. 
It seems that they are not interested in trying there luck. They haven't even replied to a single email or anything. I'm guessing New York is just too big of a fish to fry. I don't blame them. luckily I've made some friends out of the city that I've been getting snakes from I'm now the proud owner of 3 ball pythons(1 normal female, 1 normal male, and 1 pastel male) and a Kenyan sand boa. And I'm pretty stoked about them all!

thanks to everyone who replied with there opinion on what I should do. Thankfully it seems like everyone agrees that it is extremely ignorant to pass a law banning harmless animals!



 :Snake: ~Mike H~

----------

_Albert Clark_ (08-08-2016),PitOnTheProwl (02-19-2016),_se7en_ (02-20-2016)

----------


## Hedonist

Sounds familiar. Here in Vienna (Austria, that one without the kangaroos  :Wink:  ) it's not allowed to own "giant snakes" (= bigger than 3m ... = ~ 10 feet?) or venomous snakes for private persons BUT (at least last time I checked a few years ago) it is (or was) not illegal to SELL them (e.g. if you are a shop owner).  :Rolleyes2:  But I have to admit that I didnt check that about the selling recently, because I would never want to own a pet that could easily kill me so actually I dont care.  :Wink: 

And as far as I am informed the so called "animal rights activists" try (and seem to succeed) to ban reptile shows in Austria. Because those poor animals like Pac Man frogs or other reptiles are forced to sit on the same spot in small boxes for many hours which is like "torture" they say.

Btw racks (to keep BPs) are illegal as well here in Vienna. For one or two adult ball pythons you need a tank with a base of at least 0,9 m² (~ 9,7 "square foot"?) and about 2,3 ft high. And the tank MUST include a branch (BP are like monkeys they think) for climbing.

You have to inform the local authority about ANY reptile you purchased/own (via e-mail) and they could send an offical veterinarian to your home to see if everything (setup/tank...) is as the laws say it should be for the species you own. Usually they only do THAT if you keep a LOT of reptiles as it seems. A few years ago I owned a chameleon and 4 crested geckos and I never had a visit.

----------


## AbsoluteApril

> So it's been a good 7 months since I posted. I've sent an email every month asking usark for there opinion/help. 
> It seems that they are not interested in trying there luck. They haven't even replied to a single email or anything. I'm guessing New York is just too big of a fish to fry.


Ball Pythons (any member, or hybrid offspring of the family Boidae and any member of the family Pythonidae (boas and pythons) as well as monitors, iguanas, Racerunners, whiptails and tegus) have been banned in the city of New York for a long time, I think for over 10 years at this point. I applaud your efforts just think the timing is off. USARK has been working for the last few years to overturn the Lacey act listing for large constrictors at the federal level and probably doesn't have the time and resources to deal with the state level issues with any gusto right now.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (08-08-2016)

----------


## piedlover79

I can see why NYC banned many reptiles, I mean after that alligator got flushed into the sewer and got big enough to start eating cops, that giant Godzillia like iguana that leveled the city, whatever breed that Cloverfield thing was, not mention those six foot turtles that learned ninjutsu and started that vigilante group.  

All in all NYC hasn't had a great track record with reptiles....


(Sorry....I couldn't help myself)

----------

_Albert Clark_ (08-08-2016),_Chkadii_ (02-19-2016),IsmQui718 (08-02-2016),_Kira_ (01-18-2017),_Lizardlicks_ (02-20-2016),MiniMed (08-08-2016),OriginReptiles (07-01-2016),_se7en_ (02-20-2016),_Slim_ (02-20-2016)

----------


## blue roses

Ferrets are no longer banned in NYC, that was a ban put in by mayor Guliani, but as soon as DeBlassio took over as mayer he lifted that ban. The old mayer just hated ferrets, so for 8 years you couldn't have one. Thank goodness i live in suffolk county. The city is ruled by the personal wims of whoever is the current mayor, which is not fair. The current mayor hates the carrage horses, so he is trying to get rid of them. He also needs the land where the stable is located cause he promised it to contractors who helped him get elected. The only problem is everyone loves the horses and the quaintness of the carraiges in the city, so it doesn't look like he will get his way.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (08-08-2016),_Chkadii_ (02-19-2016),_Lizardlicks_ (02-20-2016),_se7en_ (02-20-2016)

----------


## Albert Clark

Wow! They (N.Y.C.) have even banned garter snakes and all colubrids. Any snake having or possessing the duvernoys gland, along with every other snake you can speak of that is of the family boidae, pythonidae, all constrictors, definitely the giants and all venomous. That's inclusive of the 5 boroughs. Not sure how this applies to Nassau and Suffolk County. Yet you have people with dogs and cats who allow their animals to defecate on  the sidewalks, in front of buildings, and the streets and in business districts and won't think about cleaning up after them. Then you want to make snakes illegal when it's in my home and I have to clean up after him. What gives these lawmakers the right to infringe on what I do in my own home!!! I have a certificate of authority  by the state of N.Y. to operate a live ," harmless reptile business" from my home. Also to vendor at Expos so I guess we need to start there. Hopefully everyone will join USARK now bc they are our main hope. I understand there has been new amendments  to the Lacey Act  this year that makes it illegal in all 50 states including the district of Columbia and Puerto Rico to have, sell, transport across state lines any "wildlife" including fish, reptiles of any kind , mammals. This is utterly ridiculous. It includes import and or exports of said animals and comes with fines and imprisonment or both. A garter snake!!!! Really! I will get the actual legislation and try to link it here soon. What a shame!

----------

_distaff_ (08-09-2016),_JodanOrNoDan_ (08-08-2016),_se7en_ (08-08-2016),Spikeanoid (08-23-2016)

----------


## Eric Alan

*This thread has taken quite the turn from the forum's intended purpose of Pet Related Laws & Legislation. Please course-correct or this thread will be split in order to stay on topic.*

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (08-08-2016)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> *This thread has taken quite the turn from the forum's intended purpose of Pet Related Laws & Legislation. Please course-correct or this thread will be split in order to stay on topic.*


*Indeed and apparently some people still fail to stay on topic when asked 

So since anything political (government, rights, constitution etc) or anything religious has no place on the main forum and should be posted in the Quarantine room to start with, this thread was cleaned up, for those interested you an find the spin-off here http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...ights-and-more

If you do not have access to QT please PM one of our admins (name in RED)

Any further off topic post made in this thread will be deleted and there will not be a third warning.

Now back to our regular programming.*

----------

_Eric Alan_ (08-08-2016)

----------


## Albert Clark

https://www.fws.gov/le/pdffiles/Lacey.pdf.   Moderators, if this link is not able to remain here can you please post it accordingly. This was what I recently heard of as a update to the Lacey Act but the dates on these pages does not show it's been updated. Thanks in advance.  Also, have not received a update by email from USARK on this at all.

----------


## Albert Clark

This page was also something that surfaced recently... Mods, please remove this if it's in the wrong place. Thank you. http://nraac.org/pdf/2012USFWS_LaceyActPresentation.pdf   Please view pages 11 through 18 as it relates to reptiles.

----------

